# HHC Chat days and times



## Reaper

Regular chat Schedules are: Monday and Thursday nights, 4-8 pm Pacific time (7-11 pm Eastern) & Sunday afternoon 2-4 pm Pacific time. (5-7 pm Eastern)

Come join us! Everyone is welcome. Come on in and tell us about your little hedgie. And there is usually an experienced breeder or two to answer all of your questions.


----------



## Reaper

Scheduled Hedgie Chat tonight Thurs. 7pm - 11pm Eastern Daylight Time


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies

WhooHoo! Thanks for the reminder. 
It would be a great help if we could get a reminder like this on the chat days.


----------



## Reaper

Scheduled Hedgie chat today Monday Sept. 29th 7pm-11pm edt. Hope to see ya there!!


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies

Reaper,

I signed into the chat room late tonight and everyone was gone. I wondered if there is a way to SCROLL UP the chat, and read some of the conversations? This has been a standard feature in some other chat rooms. I tried several different things tonight, and was unsuccessful. Please advise.

Pixie


----------



## Reaper

I think only admins can do it but I don't due to being too dumb or too lazy.


----------



## Reaper

Scheduled Hedgie chat today Thursday October 16th 7pm-11pm edt. Hope to see ya there!!


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies

Thanks for the reminder! 
It comes in handy on a busy day.


----------



## Reaper

Scheduled Hedgie Chat today Monday Jan. 26th 2009 7pm-11pm EST. Hope to see ya there!!!


----------



## jayberrylee

I just made an acount on the chat room, but everytime i try to log in to it it doesnt work. It lets my sister log into it though.


----------



## jayberrylee

It always says this averytime i try to log in, 
Database error: Invalid SQL: INSERT INTO c_users VALUES ('Default', 'JayJay', '1', '1233000374', 'r','76.178.207.70')
MySQL error: 1062 (Duplicate entry '76.178.207.70' for key 2)
Session halted.


----------



## Reaper

What browser are you using ?


----------



## jayberrylee

Umm im not sure what a browser is


----------



## Reaper

Mozilla Firefox seems to work the best. Internet Explorer seems to have the most problems.


----------



## jayberrylee

Oh we have internet explorer, thing is it lets my sister log in to it.


----------



## Reaper

You may need to create a new account and delete the old one. Maybe if you ask real nice your sister will help you.


----------



## jayberrylee

Cool ok my sister has been helpin me, thanks


----------



## jayberrylee

Cool now it works. Thanks for your help


----------



## Reaper

Scheduled hedgie chat today Jan. 29th 7pm-11pm EST or 12am-4am Zulu Hope to see ya there !


----------



## sebian

I know what tonight is!!!!!!!


----------



## Reaper

Scheduled hedgie chat today June 22nd, 19:00-23:00 EST or 12:00-04:00 Zulu Hope to see ya there !!!!


----------



## Hedgiepets

Don't forget chat tonight, Monday July 20th, until 8 pm pacific time.


----------



## Reaper

Scheduled hedgie chat today August 24th, 19:00-23:00 EST or 12:00-04:00 Zulu Hope to see ya there !!!!


----------



## Hedgiepets

Don't forget about Chat. Mondays and Thursdays 4-8 pm Pacific time and Sundays 2-4 Pacific time.


----------



## Hedgiepets

Chat tonight 12/28.
Don't forget about Chat. Mondays and Thursdays 4-8 pm Pacific time and Sundays 2-4 Pacific time.


----------



## Hedgiepets

Wanna chat about hedgehogs? Come to the chat room during normally scheduled chats!


----------



## Hedgiepets

Don't forget. Join chat and get questions answered or just come chat about your hedgehog.


----------



## Pickle

Is this a regular thing?


----------



## LarryT

Pickle said:


> Is this a regular thing?


Yes but there is hardly ever anyone there.


----------



## nikki

Regular chat Schedules are: Monday and Thursday nights, 4-8 pm Pacific time (7-11 pm Eastern) & Sunday afternoon 2-4 pm Pacific time. (5-7 pm Eastern)


----------



## Draenog

Sounds like fun, but is in the middle of the night for me.


----------

